# 2011 Eriksen XX Build! In Progress!



## mtnbikecrazy55 (Jul 26, 2007)

Alright, so, this isn't going to be a super weight weenie build, but should be decenty light in the end. I will update this thread pretty soon, just waiting on my fork and brakes.

Just figured I would start it now :thumbsup:

Everything will be weighed on a scale and photographed, so for all you gram scale picture whores out there, subscribe to this 

Heres some pics of the frame, etc, ENJOY.

Alright, here is the build:

-Custom Ti Eriksen 29er Hardtail Frame
-Chris King Headset
-Chris King Bottom Bracket
-Stans Crest Rims with Custom orange decals
-Aluminum Nipples
-Ti Spokes
-Chris King ISO Disc Hubs
-Stans Yellow Tape
-Maxxis Aspen 29x2.1 Tires set up tubeless with stans sealant
-Alligator I-Link Cable Housing
-Eriksen Sweetpost -*211g*
-Custom Ti Bars made by Kent -*164g*
-Thomson X2 Road Stem, 110mm, 31.08 -*145g*
-Moots Handlebar Shim -*38g*
-Selle Italia Flite Ti railed saddle
-Look Quartz Pedals
-Token Ti Skewers -*43g*
-Lizard Skins Chainstay protector
-Ergon GX2 Leichtbau Carbon Grips
-Sram XX Crankset, 26/39 175mm arms -*644g*
-Sram XX Trigger Shifters
-Sram XX Front Derailleur, High Clamp, Top Pull
-Sram XX Rear Derailleur, Medium cage
-Sram XX Cassette, 11-36 and lockring -*208g*
-Sram PC-1091R Chain
-Steel Fork made By Carl Strong -*1397g*
-Hope Race X2 Brakes
-Hope Race Rotors, 160mm F/R
-Aluminum Bottle Cage Bolts -*5g*
-King Cages

I know the fork is going to be heavy as hell, but I got a great deal on it, and the white brothers one that I had planned on using ended up having too short of a steerer tube :-( But it's baller, so its all good :-D


----------



## mtnbikecrazy55 (Jul 26, 2007)

Hmmm, what could be in this box...?










Hmmm....

#596





















































































































































































And if THAT isint enough, feel free to check out more HERE: https://s261.photobucket.com/albums/ii55/mtnbikecrazy55/Eriksen 596/?start=all


----------



## 3fast3furious (Dec 10, 2010)

I'm puttin my money on 22 lbs


----------



## facelessfools (Aug 30, 2008)

geared ridged? interesting! put it sure is pretty!


----------



## pernfilman (May 24, 2007)

Love the build thus far, where did you get the custom orange wheel decals from ?


----------



## 3fast3furious (Dec 10, 2010)

pernfilman said:


> Love the build thus far, where did you get the custom orange wheel decals from ?


A friend got him the hook up :thumbsup:


----------



## mtnbikecrazy55 (Jul 26, 2007)

facelessfools said:


> geared ridged? interesting! put it sure is pretty!


haha, hell yeah.

The fork is actually just a temp set up till i can afford an xx fork, lol


----------



## facelessfools (Aug 30, 2008)

mtnbikecrazy55 said:


> haha, hell yeah.
> 
> The fork is actually just a temp set up till i can afford an xx fork, lol


that hydrolic lockout is worth it if you plan on using lockout. my durin sl has a solid platform built in so i dont need the lever


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Wow, those are some pretty welds! Love the color combo! Can't wait to see it built!


----------



## bquinn (Mar 12, 2007)

very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

The attention to detail on his frames is just rediculous.


----------



## 743power (Sep 25, 2007)

Eriksen builds some gorgeous frames. Hopefully it rides even half as good as it looks. I'm a total sucker for orange, so I will be sitting on the edge of my seat waiting for this to get finished. Also, I just started riding my new niner with reba xx and that fork is brilliant. The lockout works so fast and so easy that I use it constantly.


----------



## Green Monk (Oct 1, 2010)

1SPD said:


> Wow, those are some pretty welds! Love the color combo! Can't wait to see it built!


Au contraire, incredible welds though. Enjoy building her up !


----------



## 3fast3furious (Dec 10, 2010)

743power said:


> Eriksen builds some gorgeous frames. Hopefully it rides even half as good as it looks.


I can tell you from experience that it does not ride half as good as it looks. It rides twice as good as it looks. Kent is the man:thumbsup:


----------



## mtnbikecrazy55 (Jul 26, 2007)

3fast3furious said:


> I can tell you from experience that it does not ride half as good as it looks. It rides twice as good as it looks. Kent is the man:thumbsup:


Haha, thanks for taking care of my thread dawggggggggg


----------



## 3fast3furious (Dec 10, 2010)

mtnbikecrazy55 said:


> Haha, thanks for taking care of my thread dawggggggggg


well you can't tell him from experience yet.........DAWG


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

congratulations !!!

can't wait to see it finished


----------



## wannabeRacer (Feb 9, 2004)

I like my orange!


----------



## Lickety Split (May 4, 2007)

Very tastefull.
The mango orange CK headset really makes it.
LS


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

Crazy, thats one very classy rare bike.Looking forward to seeing it finished.:thumbsup:


----------



## Manicmtbr (Jan 26, 2004)

I hate you!





(ok, not really, but I am feeling very green).


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

I don't have the words to describe what you've got going on right now. I look forward to seeing the finished product. I too love the orange/brushed titanium look.


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm not much for orange, but on that
bike it looks very nice. I would also like 
to see it when it is finished.

Best, John


----------



## ilovecharlie (Sep 1, 2009)

Very nice, lookin' forward to seeing her complete..


----------



## mtnbikecrazy55 (Jul 26, 2007)

*Update!*

Alright, so as of now I have everything except for brakes, bottle cages, and grips.

The brake situation should be solved in a couple weeks, and I'm awating some hardware from eriksen and an anodizer.

But, seeing the frame all alone, i just had to start weighing a few things and getting wheels on it. I was going to put the crank on, but I'm missing the bb sleeve, so thats yet another hold-up, but oh well. I thought about rather i should update this or not, but i decided why not 

Oh, and finally, sorry for the crappy pics, my gf went home for the week due to comming down with pneumonia, and the SLR is locked in her dorm room :madman:

Sram XX Crankset, with clear automotive vinyl on them, I've found it to work better than packaging tape.


















Eriksen Sweetpost









Frame, With BB and Headset installed









Stock H20 Bolts









Aluminum H20 Bolts









Rigid Steel Fork, Built by Carl Strong. This thing is a TANK. almost as heavy as the FRAME. But, life goes on, and its made by a badass. Starnut installed, And it will lighten up a LITTLE when i trim the steerer. 









Chris King Headset stuff

































Ti Headset bolt, It will be lighter after i cut it down









Since I diddnt take pics of the hubs or spokes or rims or tape or nipples on the scale, heres some extra spokes/nips on the scale.









Ti spokes 292&293mm lengths.









Thomson Elite X2 stem, I think im going to swap out the orange plate back out for a black one though.









Temporary Ergon GP1 grips until the new ones with carbon bar ends come out









Moots handlebar shim









Custom Ti bars bent by Kent, 600mm wide, 6 degree sweep









Front wheel, Chris king iso disc hub, Ti spokes, aluminum nipples, Stans olympic valve stem, Stans yello tape, 2 scoops stans sealant, and maxxis aspen 29x2.1 tire. I'll try to weigh the wheel alone when i swap tires.









Rear wheel, same as above









Token Ti skewers









Sram XX Cassette Lockring









Sram XX 11-36 Cassette









Anddddd heres a ninja pic :thumbsup:










More to come soon!


----------



## octanejake (Oct 11, 2010)

wooooooooooooooooow 
you sir have a nice bike


----------



## bikerboyj17 (Dec 18, 2007)

Very classy. A titanium stem would really complete the build in my opinion. 

Beautiful bike.


----------



## mtnbikecrazy55 (Jul 26, 2007)

bikerboyj17 said:


> Very classy. A titanium stem would really complete the build in my opinion.
> 
> Beautiful bike.


Oh, i totally agree, but my bank account doesent 

but if you want to help me with that, i would love it :thumbsup:


----------



## Heat (Jul 4, 2006)

simply awesome!


----------



## Hardguy (Nov 4, 2006)

Super sweet build so far! If you ti-tune the thomson, it may weigh less than the ergons.  Also, where did you get the ti spokes from? Thanks.


----------



## mtnbikecrazy55 (Jul 26, 2007)

Hardguy said:


> Super sweet build so far! If you ti-tune the thomson, it may weigh less than the ergons.  Also, where did you get the ti spokes from? Thanks.


haha, yeah, I'm getting the new ergons that are a mix between the races and the comfort ones, but with the carbon bar ends. We'll see how it goes. I used to run ESI grips, but for me the comfort that the ergons provide far outweigh (haha) any weight consequences.

as for the stem, I'm more than likely going to replace it with something else soon too, between the weight of the stem and the shims, she's pretty hefty :madman:

And the spokes i had custom made by a guy named Lee Kilpatrick. He's a really nice guy who has a phil wood spoke machine and can cut and thread you ti spokes in any length. He also sells nipples color matched to chris king parts.

They were 2 bucks a piece, but the weight savings is impressive over DT swiss supercomps, which were what i originally was going to use.

I havent ridden them though, so i hope i like them :-D I'll give you a ride report after i get this puppy built.

His email is: [email protected]


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

"The brake situation should be solved in a couple weeks, and I'm awating some hardware from eriksen and an *anodizer*."

Are you buying the machine to do this? Details?


----------



## mtnbikecrazy55 (Jul 26, 2007)

1SPD said:


> "The brake situation should be solved in a couple weeks, and I'm awating some hardware from eriksen and an *anodizer*."
> 
> Are you buying the machine to do this? Details?


Nooo. The brake situation is a lack of funds. Im a college student working part time and the most of parts so far were paid for by selling my old parts. But hopefully I'll be able to buy some soon.

As for the anodizer, I sent out some seatpost hardware that kent made up for me to fit the oversized rails on my saddle. As well as the matchmakers, and bottle cage bolts.

As for hardware from eriksen, I'm waiting on a different seatpost collar, as well as somehow my bb (which I had them install) came without the nessasary spacers, as well as the sleeve that goes between the two cups. Not sure how that happened, but it did.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

OK! Makes total sense now!

I feel you on the lack of funds. I pretty much just finished my (way the hell cheaper build than yours) Motobecane Outcast SS and am frickn broke! Now my brakes are starting to bother me as they don't self center and I find myself tweaking on them about every 2 rides. Hayes Stroker Carbons btw. Work great, fairly light, but need tweaking every time I turn around.


----------



## mtnbikecrazy55 (Jul 26, 2007)

Ohh yess, Hayes. I personally don't like them, and 3/4 people who I know that have them have had issues. I feel for you man. 

That's kinda like how my elixir cr's were. They were great, but had to be bled all the time. And it's not like I was doing it wrong. Heck, when I was at nationals, the sram guy bled them and they still went funky in 2-3 weeks. I'm all game for mantinence, but almost twice a month was pretty ridiculous I thought. 

Hopefully the hopes satisfy. 

I may just puck up a pair of bb7's for 50 bucks so I can ride it till I can buy the hopes.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

I have some BB7's that I can swap back to but man, the feeling isn't the same. I love the lack of resistance you get when you squeeze a hydro lever vs cable and I have since gotten spoiled (only taken about a month) with the hydros'.

I was also looking at the Marta SL's but every set I kept coming across were always side mounts front and rear (non post mount). I thought about just saving and buying some formulas as everyone raves about them. Then again, it could all be hype since they are trying to justify the purchase. It really does seem that there is something wrong with just about every brake out there. Curious about the new Magura's though.

Honestly, the BB7's are great. You can tune them to lighten them up a bit and get some i-Link cables for them but you still got the feel of a cable driven brake vs the hydraulics. Not to mention the cost you will pay for a uber light set of levers (just sold a set myself that I am now thinking I should have kept).

For now I will keep going with the Strokers until I have a mental break down and slap down the credit card for something new. Not what I want to happen mind you.


----------



## mtnbikecrazy55 (Jul 26, 2007)

Yeah, I totally agree with the feel. I used to run them before I went with the elixirs, and now threw them on the beater 29er rigid ss/around campus bike. The feel of tge lever in hydros is just so much better. 

The new maguras look CRAZY sick! But at a price of 800 bucks, they're going to have to be on chainlove at 50% off! Lol. 

But when push comes to shove, bb7's are good ol' reliables. I wish there were some hydros with the same adjustment. 

I was having this discussion with a buddy yesterday and we have come to the conclusion that there really is no perfect brake. 

Good luck with the strokers!


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Well the cheapest I have seen the Tech X2's is about $440/set so far. They aren't that light either at 340g ea. and I don't know if that weight includes everything per wheel. They look massive though!

I hear you on the Magura's! They look way SICK but there aint no way in Hell, I'm paying that much money. You would think they were made by Campagnolo or something for that price! Yep, I'd have some trick tuned R1's and still have cash in hand.

Thanks, gonna try to centralize the pads today if they start rubbing again. Looks pretty simple on the Hope video tech page.


----------



## mtnbikecrazy55 (Jul 26, 2007)

1SPD said:


> Well the cheapest I have seen the Tech X2's is about $440/set so far. They aren't that light either at 340g ea. and I don't know if that weight includes everything per wheel. They look massive though!
> 
> I hear you on the Magura's! They look way SICK but there aint no way in Hell, I'm paying that much money. You would think they were made by Campagnolo or something for that price! Yep, I'd have some trick tuned R1's and still have cash in hand.
> 
> Thanks, gonna try to centralize the pads today if they start rubbing again. Looks pretty simple on the Hope video tech page.


Oh hell no, I'm not running the Tech x2's, those guys are beefyyyy!

I'm going to try the Race X2's. They're 275g on the scale here:









(not my pic)

And the matchmakers will save some weight between the shifter and brake clamps.

And they're only 415 shipped from orion cycles for the set. Deff the cheapest I ave seen anywhere.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Thats a pretty good deal. I just looked on Ebay and didn't see them for less than $500+. Hmmm, now I need $415! Could maybe save some weight w/ different rotors as well.

Do you have a link for their site. The one I went to says that it is coming soon. Or did you just email them?


----------



## mtnbikecrazy55 (Jul 26, 2007)

1SPD said:


> Thats a pretty good deal. I just looked on Ebay and didn't see them for less than $500+. Hmmm, now I need $415! Could maybe save some weight w/ different rotors as well.
> 
> Do you have a link for their site. The one I went to says that it is coming soon. Or did you just email them?


They usually have a classified ad here on mtbr, but if you email them at: [email protected] they should reply. Their service and reply time is a bit slow, but at 200 a wheel and 15 dollar shipping, the price cant be beat.

As for the rotors, they are pretty light comparably, unless you start talking something like scrub or innolite, stans, etc. (but those will make you pay out the butt for)

Heres some pics: (courtesy of culturesponge, the guy is the man!)

Hope Race Rotor









Marta SL Rotor









Formula R1 Rotor









Scrub Rotor









Innolite Rotor









Innolite Rotor 2









Stans Rotor


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

I think my KCNC rotors are 73g but cost less than most of the ones Sponge has posted. I agree, he is the WW-King. Definitely an awesome price for sure. Just gotta come up with the funds.


----------



## mtnbikecrazy55 (Jul 26, 2007)

Hell yeah! His 14.2 lb niner is insane!!


----------



## mtnbikecrazy55 (Jul 26, 2007)

Alright! so the rest of the parts are on their way! Should be building it up this weekend, so I'll have more scale pics and build pics! woohoo!


----------



## akaktm (Sep 15, 2008)

Far to beautiful to ride. Fantastic construction.


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

Have you thought about getting Erikson to
do a fork for you? I think that would make this
bike in a league all by its self.

Best, John


----------



## mtnbikecrazy55 (Jul 26, 2007)

John Kuhl said:


> Have you thought about getting Erikson to
> do a fork for you? I think that would make this
> bike in a league all by its self.
> 
> Best, John


I have, i would loveeee to have a fork made by Kent, maby in a year or so. I'll be swapping out the fork for a Reba xx or rlt ti next season.

It's getting built up this weekend!!


----------



## mtnbikecrazy55 (Jul 26, 2007)

But from what I know he has ant made forks in the past, but there's always the future!


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

mtnbikecrazy55 I look forward to seeing the bike
finished. So far it looks great.

Best, John


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

John Kuhl said:


> mtnbikecrazy55 I look forward to seeing the bike
> finished. So far it looks great.
> 
> Best, John


+2


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Sweet ass build! Those Maxxis Aspen climb like a Sandrail paddle wheel, and turns better than any XC race tire I have tried yet. I estimate a sub-18 pound build, with XX 29er fork.


----------



## 3fast3furious (Dec 10, 2010)

Zachariah said:


> Sweet ass build! Those Maxxis Aspen climb like a Sandrail paddle wheel, and turns better than any XC race tire I have tried yet. I estimate a sub-18 pound build, with XX 29er fork.


There's no way this will be a sub 18lb bike. I think he'd have to go SS with a rigid carbon fork to get that low


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

3fast3furious said:


> There's no way this will be a sub 18lb bike. I think he'd have to go SS with a rigid carbon fork to get that low


I know, I was just being overtly optimistic.:thumbsup: I have an encyclopedic knowledge of all bike part weights...and I think OP can still build himself a bike in the 20-22lb range, without sacrificing durability.


----------



## 3fast3furious (Dec 10, 2010)

Zachariah said:


> I know, I was just being overtly optimistic.:thumbsup: I have an encyclopedic knowledge of all bike part weights...and I think OP can still build himself a bike in the 20-22lb range, without sacrificing durability.


Yeah I think he will definitely be in that range. My Eriksen is weighing in at 24lbs with a Reba and with some heavier components than MTNBIKECRAZY55. Also mine has some bigger tubing than his for fat guy compliance


----------



## Fakie1999 (Feb 14, 2010)

1SPD said:


> I think my KCNC rotors are 73g but cost less than most of the ones Sponge has posted. I agree, he is the WW-King. Definitely an awesome price for sure. Just gotta come up with the funds.


yeah, heres my kcnc rotor. its etched with 73g right on it. I think I paid somewhere in the $50's shipped for them. I can dig up the actual price if need be.


----------



## mtnbikecrazy55 (Jul 26, 2007)

*Ridable!*

Alright!

So, I got it built up for the most part, or at least to the point that I will be able to race it this weekend. :thumbsup:

It rides so so so smooth, and I cant wait to take it out for a "real" ride 

A few parts are temporary until I et te right ones.

The shifter housing will be ilink, but the liner that i had bought was too big to fit through the ilink connectors :madman: So right no Its just the standard cables and housing that come with the xx shifters.

The saddle is just a temp until i get the hardware that will accomdate the oversized rails of the flite back from the anodizer.

The king cages are stainless, but will be swapped out for ti ones as soon as the wallet allows.

The second ergon order has yet to arive, so when it does, i will have the new grips.

The steerer tube will be shortened and i will be using some kent-made ti headset spacers instead.

Lastly, the brakes will be swapped out for the hope race x2's as soon as the money comes around.

I don anticipate it being too long, but just the race registration, usac license, along with my class registration and housing deposit for next semester has just kind of ran me dry :sad:

BUT ANYWAY! Here are some more pics, and i will post it built as is in a couple seconds :thumbsup:


----------



## mtnbikecrazy55 (Jul 26, 2007)

Ergon GP1 Grips









Sram XX Shifter clamps









Sram XX Right shifter and cable









Sram XX left shifter and cable









Sram XX Medium cage rear derailleur









Stock Avid Rotor bolts









Avid G3 Rotor, 160mm


----------



## mtnbikecrazy55 (Jul 26, 2007)




----------



## indian fire trail (Nov 22, 2007)

Everything fantastic but he grips (I hate that bulky shape...)


----------



## Phil335 (Feb 17, 2010)

Beautiful bike. I love the build but the fork has to go. I'm sorry to say it but its horrible.


----------



## 3fast3furious (Dec 10, 2010)

Phil335 said:


> Beautiful bike. I love the build but the fork has to go. I'm sorry to say it but its horrible.


Agreed. But I disagree with the other dude about the ergons. Those grips are the best


----------



## DekerfTeamST (Jul 25, 2008)

*Where's the final weight?*

You weighed every bolt but now there's no final build weight?


----------



## 3fast3furious (Dec 10, 2010)

DekerfTeamST said:


> You weighed every bolt but now there's no final build weight?


Jeez, he just fricken built it yesterday, Randy. Why don't you give him a chance to take it into a shop with a scale :idea:


----------



## playpunk (Apr 1, 2005)

mtnbikecrazy55 said:


> Alright!
> 
> I don anticipate it being too long, but just the race registration, usac license, along with my class registration and housing deposit for next semester has just kind of ran me dry :sad:


And your 7K+ bike build.

I love the Ti/Orange combo - sweet ride!


----------



## amillmtb (Jun 24, 2005)

playpunk said:


> I love the Ti/Orange combo - sweet ride!


Agreed, but the BB-7's throw it off.


----------



## Phil335 (Feb 17, 2010)

playpunk said:


> And your 7K+ bike build.
> 
> I love the Ti/Orange combo - sweet ride!


 Funny!


----------



## mtnbikecrazy55 (Jul 26, 2007)

Yes, The bb7's are going to be swapped out for sure, I just diddnt want to pull the set i had off my ss to ride this bike, so i just picked up these for the time being. The Hope's are hellllllla lighter as well as all black, so they will not only help the weight but the astehtics as well. 

The fork is just one of those things. It honestly matches the frame alot better in person, just due to how much the light reflects off of the metal-flake in the paint, compared to the matte finish of the ti. It looks better, but i agree that a reba will look and ride so much better. 

The saddle also bugs me, i cant wait to be able to put my flite on. 

As for the grips, i was just like you, i couldnt get over the looks, but when i ran esi's they were just too unconfortable.

With the ergons, it is simply the best confort out there. and it decreases fatigue which then makes it possibe for me to ride harder, longer, thus making up for the increased weight.

As for the final weight, I will throw it on a scale next time im at a shop if i have a chance, but its not that big of deal to me until i get it the way i'm going to have it.

There are still quite a few bolts that will be swapped out for ti, as well as the other large things i previously mentioned.


----------



## mtnbikecrazy55 (Jul 26, 2007)

DekerfTeamST said:


> You weighed every bolt but now there's no final build weight?


Oh but hey, at least I picked a builder that can finish a titanium frame on time for race day    

hah.


----------



## DekerfTeamST (Jul 25, 2008)

mtnbikecrazy55 said:


> Oh but hey, at least I picked a builder that can finish a titanium frame on time for race day
> 
> hah.


Man, you people are defensive. IT'S A DAMN JOKE! Get over it. Every freakin' post either here or on Facebook you turn into some pissin' match. That my **** is better than yours. Grow up. I don't care what the hell you ride and you shouldn't care what I ride.

For what it's worth you don't have any clue as to what I've built because I've actually been riding it instead spending my time weighing my bits and posting them on some forum.


----------



## mtnbikecrazy55 (Jul 26, 2007)

DekerfTeamST said:


> Man, you people are defensive. IT'S A DAMN JOKE! Get over it. Every freakin' post either here or on Facebook you turn into some pissin' match. That my **** is better than yours. Grow up. I don't care what the hell you ride and you shouldn't care what I ride.
> 
> For what it's worth you don't have any clue as to what I've built because I've actually been riding it instead spending my time weighing my bits and posting them on some forum.


Wow, and you're calling ME defensive? I never once said anything of mine is better than yours, other than my personal opinion that lefty's suck. And since it's an opinion you shouldnt get all hot and bothered over it. If you diddnt care what I ride, than you wouldn't have clicked on this thread and posted. But I appreciate your interest, as a frame this beautiful SHOULD be shared.

As for taking a joke, you probably should learn how to take one too. I personally enjoy knowing what things weigh, and so do others on this forum.

I'm sure you're out riding your bike instead of posting pics on 'some forum'

But wait, nevermind, yours isint finished. Hahaha

Can't you take a joke there mister?

I wish you the best of luck racing this season, and if you happen to see our team at a wems race, stop by and say hi, as I don't believe we've met in person before.

As for everyone else, thanks for all the compliments and comments and I will let you know how she rides after the race this weekend!

Carry on


----------



## 3fast3furious (Dec 10, 2010)

mtnbikecrazy55 said:


> Wow, and you're calling ME defensive? I never once said anything of mine is better than yours, other than my personal opinion that lefty's suck. And since it's an opinion you shouldnt get all hot and bothered over it. If you diddnt care what I ride, than you wouldn't have clicked on this thread and posted. But I appreciate your interest, as a frame this beautiful SHOULD be shared.
> 
> As for taking a joke, you probably should learn how to take one too. I personally enjoy knowing what things weigh, and so do others on this forum.
> 
> ...


Well put. Way to return this thread to the friendly tone that it started with :thumbsup:


----------



## RickE24 (Mar 16, 2011)

Great job on the build, Awesome bike!!:thumbsup:


----------



## DekerfTeamST (Jul 25, 2008)

mtnbikecrazy55 said:


> But wait, nevermind, yours isint finished. Hahaha


What do you think I've been riding? It's probably not what you think it is so don't make assumptions.:nono: Enjoy your summer and your new bike.:thumbsup:


----------



## mtnbikecrazy55 (Jul 26, 2007)

DekerfTeamST said:


> What do you think I've been riding? It's probably not what you think it is so don't make assumptions.:nono: Enjoy your summer and your new bike.:thumbsup:


Let me guess, a 650b siren soft tail set up with xx and a lefty?

I like your tire choice btw, I wish they made them in a  29er version

Happy trails to you as well


----------



## DekerfTeamST (Jul 25, 2008)

mtnbikecrazy55 said:


> Let me guess, a 650b siren soft tail set up with xx and a lefty?
> 
> I like your tire choice btw, I wish they made them in a  29er version
> 
> Happy trails to you as well


Nope, I've already got one of those.:thumbsup: The new ride is completely different although I am sticking with 650b. I won't be at Iola as I'm doing the two day BALLS ride this weekend. You'll have to wait for Stump Farm to check it if you're there. I'll probably race my soft tail at Greenbush.


----------



## chipwillis (Apr 6, 2011)

THats a nice ride, enjoy.


----------



## facelessfools (Aug 30, 2008)

looks absolutely mean! i'm not partial to rigid's but that bike looks like fun!


----------



## mtnbikecrazy55 (Jul 26, 2007)

Man! 

This thing is a ROCKET!

The combination of the ti frame, ti spokes, ti seatpost, and perfect tire pressure makes it ride so so so so smooth. 

It climbs like no other, people were spinning out on the climbs with racing ralphs and other more knobby tires, but aspens dug right in and never slipped out on me. It was incredible. 

The lack of training due to having knee problems and surgery last month diddnt help me place too well, but I had a blast. And for being the first race that's all I was expecting. 

I could have done much better but I flatted in my second lap. I had co2 but it took a lap for it to seal up with the stans. 

Oh well, it's only the first race :-D

But wow, she handles like a dream!


----------



## 3fast3furious (Dec 10, 2010)

mtnbikecrazy55 said:


> Man!
> 
> This thing is a ROCKET!
> 
> ...


Hey I had Racing Ralphs at that race and I never spun out uphill. But I guess its hard to do when you're walking


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

Beautiful, well thought out.


----------



## troyer2112 (Mar 31, 2008)

Might i suggest to put some Oberon bottle caps on the ergon grips plugs? They fit perfect!


----------



## CupOfJava (Dec 1, 2008)

So what's the final weight?


----------



## B.Trimble (Oct 26, 2011)

CupOfJava said:


> So what's the final weight?


Second to that. What is it?


----------



## krzysiekmz (Nov 10, 2009)

Where did you get Ti spokes for the wheels?

Great ride and love the orange!

Chris.


----------



## Ottoturbo (Jun 24, 2011)

I know Pillar makes Ti spokes.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

Ti Spokes can be bought from AlchemyBicycleWorks 
they will cut and roll the threads to whatever length you want if they don't have the correct size.

Any updates on the bike? Anymore ride impressions? Final weight?

Beautiful bike you got there.


----------

